
Show HN: resource-x v1.5.0 is here for rapidly deploying APIs to AWS - khalidx
https://github.com/khalidx/resource-x
======
khalidx
Hello Hacker News!

Here's a simple, stays-out-of-your-way tool for deploying an API in 30 Seconds
to AWS API Gateway.

v1.5.0 is here, which brings cool features like generating a terraform file or
postman collection from your API resources, so you can pick up your workflow
in other tools.

This is a repost of what I shared 10 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20322759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20322759)

resource-x is a simple CLI tool that gets a full CRUD API up and running in
AWS in under 30 seconds.

I design APIs all day, and find myself spending hours just writing the initial
Swagger API specification file.

With this tool, I just have to define a couple of schemas in a Markdown
document, run generate + deploy, and I'm up and running in AWS with an
endpoint I can hit. Needless to say, this saves me countless hours.

I hope it is useful for you all as well. I always get so much value out of HN,
and am wanting to give back. Free forever + open source. Concerns/suggestions
are welcomed!

Thanks for reading.

